# Need some help please or advice!!



## Hallie123 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have these 2 paintings that are slightly damaged that I would like to attempt to repair but am unable to determine what the product is that the original artist used. I've attached 2 pictures of the 2 different pieces. It is that hard bulky substance that has been shaped and painted over on the pieces of art. Any idea what that substance could be??? I appreciate the help - been to several art stores and no one is quite sure. Thanks!


----------

